# A Success!



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

I just wanted to share my latest success in bonding with and taming my sweet little Lemon Drop. I got her from a pet store about 7 weeks ago. In that time, I had pneumonia, packed up and moved over 200 miles away, and started a new job, so our training has been a bit disrupted. A few days ago she ate from something I was holding for the first time. Today she sat on my hand and munched millet for the first time! I was so excited and grinning the whole time!  
Here is a picture of her eating food I held: 









I've never had a pet before, so this is new to me. I love my budgie so much and am very happy I got her. She is great company for me here in my new life. :001_wub:

Goldenwing (and Lemon Drop) :lutino linnie:


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Yay!
:smiley-talk017:
It’s a lovely moment when that little bird decides it trusts you enough to climb onto your hand. Enjoy!
:urock:


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

That's awesome.
Nothing like the first time that happens!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Yay for you and Lemon Drop!


----------



## PixieDust (Oct 19, 2017)

Congratulations!! She's so glad to see you and must want to be with you. She looks like such a sweet little thing. :001_wub:


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks everybudgie! I knew that the people on TB would appreciate the specialness of the moment. Lemon Drop came and explored by me this morning while I was working on my computer. She seems much less afraid of my hands. Bonding budgies are the best! (Try saying that five times, fast.)

Goldenwing (and Lemon Drop) :lutino linnie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That sounds like amazing progress with darling Lemondrop! I'm so glad that you both are getting on so well. She sounds like a sweetheart and it seems you are on your way to a wonderful relationship with her  :thumbup: Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Great she seems to want to bond with you!

Just be aware that, while all seems to move forward now with the bonding, there most likely will come some times, where it seems like the process is going backwards, and the thing to remember when that happens is to not get frustrated by it, as it's perfectly normal.

Hope to hear and see a lot more of Lemon Drop and you here


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Congratulations! :congrats:
You are making great progress with sweet little Lemon Drop. :hug:*


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

*Update on my ongoing work with Lemon Drop*

Today I had two very exciting firsts. Lemon Drop ate her veggies! I gave her some lettuce, as I have a number of times before. This time however, I put it through the chains on her perch outside the cage so that she could pick at it like she does at the perch. She not only nibbled it, but went back for more several times! I was so very proud of her.  









My other exciting first was that she few to my hand, even though I didn't have any food in it! She landed briefly checking for food but still came back several more times for a second or two. :001_wub:

Goldenwing and Lemon Drop :lutino linnie:


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Yay Lemon Drop!


----------

